# Porting RStudio



## RichardET (Jul 2, 2015)

Has anyone ported RStudio to FreeBSD 10.1, 64bit version?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2015)

Try using the search function.

Thread a-port-for-rstudio.49213


----------



## Oko (Jul 3, 2015)

And this is what a potential porter should be prepared to deal with

http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=143584137800618&w=2

from the mouth of somebody who tried porting it to OpenBSD.


----------

